# Habersham County



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Sep 30, 2013)

The White Oaks have been falling for over a week now, and I finally got to do some hunting yesterday evening. Had a mama and fawn come up under my ladder stand and saw another mama and fawn pair right before dark. Hope the rest of the does have been as successful as those two with their fawns. A buck was spotted in a field at night by my neighbor as he was looking for a cow that had gotten out, but we've not seen any during the day lately.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 30, 2013)

Seen 10 does so far in the sham, all we're hitting the white oaks that's the hot spot!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 1, 2013)

Its been hard for me to find acorns that's not rotten. Hunted some decent red oaks this evening with hog deer and bear sign on them but nothing.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 1, 2013)

Have had about 6 sits this season.  I have saw 7 does or fawns.  Had several shots but all the fawns were still spotted.  Just cant make myself kill them anymore.  All of these deer were hitting a white oak the squirrels are slaying.  Have found some white oaks on NF land that has good buck sign but have only hunted it once with no luck.  Just got permission to hunt a place I hunted two years ago and saw deer almost every sit.  Hopefully that will be a hot spot.  Good luck.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anybody finding acorns that will hold up for any lenght of time? Came through batesville this evening and every other field had deer in them. Seen a few small bucks.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 9, 2013)

Neighbors cut a corn field over the weekend and the deer are hitting it and the acorns hard and heavy. Better get on em before they leave the trees bare. I plan on getting in a good long afternoon hunt today, the cooler temps should have them moving a bit.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 14, 2013)

The deer are in the fields up where I live and are the most deer I have seen in the community in years. Probably because there isn't many acorns around except a few red oaks. Haven't found any white oaks yet except for NF in Stephens and South part of Habersham.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 15, 2013)

Took my wife hunting last Wednesday evening and saw two small bucks and a fine doe plowing through acorns. Went back Sunday morning and evening and saw 5 more does between the two sittings. They are literally standing under any tree that is dropping and wearing them out. Bucks are still together here as well.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 15, 2013)

Seen the biggest 8 pointer the other evening feeding on grass about 30 minetes before dark. Watched him and another small buck for a few minutes. To bad he was on private property. Haven't been finding anything in the woods worth hunting in the northern end of the county. I did bump a few does in a ivy thicket Saturday that were bedded under a red oak that had a few acorns but the tree only had only half of hat full of acorns left. Most of the red oaks ive found are rotten


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 16, 2013)

Finally found 4 white oaks that were pouring acorns, killed a big eight point there yesterday.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats! Lets see a pic of it! Seen another good 8 this evening along with a couple of other small bucks and several does. Maybe this cooler weather will get them moving some more


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 21, 2013)

*Buck down*

Smoked a 7 point that was messing with some does thus morning. Not the biggest buck but he had some genetics we wanted out of the herd. Will try and post pics later


----------



## snakeguy7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you kill it in demorest?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 21, 2013)

It was killed in Habersham on private land...bout as specific as I can get..


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats on the buck! Missed a big 8 last week with my bow. Seen 3 small bucks Saturday morning. Shot a bear this evening! A big improvement over my bow season. Still not finding much buck sign yet. Are you guys finding much skinning or pawing yet?


----------



## mountainraider68 (Oct 22, 2013)

Not yet, but this cold wknd coming up outta set em off!


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 23, 2013)

Went and pulled stands this evening and ran up on a small buck. Found some good rubs but no scrapes yet.


----------



## georgiahunter06 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Deer and Hogs*

Been seeing some does here and there, small spike and thats it.  Ready for the leaves to fall and open up some range.  Anyone been seeing any hogs on government land?  I like to kill one, and was just wondering.  I have seen some sign, but never actually seen any.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Y'all seeing any pre rut activity yet ?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 5, 2013)

Non yet but I hope Saturday works out for me. 9th of November has been a good day for me for the last 3yrs now. Should start seeing activity any day now


----------



## bowbrother (Nov 6, 2013)

*Activity*

Was in the woods yesterday and found new scrapes and rubs. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 6, 2013)

Found some pawing and horning this evening. Looks like it was done in the last day or to. Seen 2 does right at dark. A little colder weather wont hurt.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 11, 2013)

Counted 20 or more rubs this wknd, and a couple of pawed places. I'm hoping thanksgiving wk will be full on rut!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Seen a lot of fresh rubs to over the weekend. Haven't seen any good bucks out yet.


----------



## georgiahunter06 (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen 5 does this morning, no bucks.  Found some good rubs and paw beds.  Tonight saw a spike with three does, the spike was staying about 40 yards away but the does were paying him no attention.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 18, 2013)

Seen some small bucks fighting Friday. Nothing Saturday. There chasing this morning. Seen a good six but no monsters.


----------



## georgia09 (Nov 20, 2013)

I aint been yet but hopeing to go next week all week i have been seen plenty on the sides of the roads in the southern counties


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Somebody should get a good one this weekend. Looks like thanksgiving through Sunday will be prime with the weather.


----------



## bowbrother (Nov 24, 2013)

Tree cutter, you know where you come across the creek coming in to my house, a big scrape appreared on the side of the road in that curve. Thing is about three feet across. Think you're right about the next few days.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright boys it here seen a small buck pushing some does yesterday in a pasture. Sightings and rut activity???


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Extremely windy today! Seen a grey fox but no deer as of
Yet.


----------



## MOUNTAIRYBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Its starting to heat up in the woods. Did some stalking this evening in the Northern Part of Habersham. Had a doe being pushed by a small buck come within 15 yards. He stopped and we grunted at each other. I even got a snort wheeze out of him. He then came back by after another 50 yrds of stalking. He was asking for it but not big enough for the drag out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 28, 2013)

Its been slow ain't it. You or you dad haven't got a good one yet? Killed another hog this morning. 3rd in 7 days. I been off for two weeks and hunted near every but a few sick days. Seen several deer but no big bucks yet. Only chasing was last Monday 18th. I hope tommrow or Saturday produces!


----------



## Tarrowood (Nov 28, 2013)

MOUNTAIRYBUCK said:


> Its starting to heat up in the woods. Did some stalking this evening in the Northern Part of Habersham. Had a doe being pushed by a small buck come within 15 yards. He stopped and we grunted at each other. I even got a snort wheeze out of him. He then came back by after another 50 yrds of stalking. He was asking for it but not big enough for the drag out.



Good luck Heath !!  Are you in your honey hole where you killed the avatar buck?


----------



## MOUNTAIRYBUCK (Nov 29, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Its been slow ain't it. You or you dad haven't got a good one yet? Killed another hog this morning. 3rd in 7 days. I been off for two weeks and hunted near every but a few sick days. Seen several deer but no big bucks yet. Only chasing was last Monday 18th. I hope tommrow or Saturday produces!



It sure has but my dad and I took my little brother for his first hunt of the year and we put him in the perfect spot. Had a monster 7 chasing a doe, so he got his first deer/buck. He showed us up this morning, his first and probably last hunt of the year. I was just as excited as he was!


----------



## MOUNTAIRYBUCK (Nov 29, 2013)

Tarrowood said:


> Good luck Heath !!  Are you in your honey hole where you killed the avatar buck?



Thanks! Nah we were hunting another hot spot until my little bro took care of the mature buck in there. I will probably hit up that honey hole in the am. It's that time of the year to be in the woods!!


----------



## blackbear (Nov 29, 2013)

Is there any public/national forest/wma land in Habersham county?Its sure is nice up there!


----------



## MOUNTAIRYBUCK (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes there's thousands of acres of Chattahoochee National Forest in the northern part of the county. And two WMA's - Lake Russell and  Tallulah Falls. It's a little piece of god's country.


----------



## blackbear (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks!  I will check it out.Good Luck!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 29, 2013)

Seen a monster this morning but no shot. Less than 30 yards. Seen 9 does with 0 bucks with them. A wide 4 pt about 30 mine before dark by himself. Hocks were tan. Going back in the am and hope I can find some luck to take with me.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a 8 pt this morning. Another buck with him moving a doe around. Wasn't chasing hard. Got a shot on some more hogs but came up with a miss. Ive seen more hogs than deer this year. Seams like there having to move more to find food. Fresh rubs and pawing still showing up. Just a late and slow rut I think


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Seen what should have been a good buck chasing hard yesterday. Not a horn on his head. Already shed. Heard of a few good deer killed this past week.


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I found a camo bag on natl forest property today with some expensive binoculars and some other good stuff. By the looks of it, id say it had been there for atleast a few months. If you lost one, describe it to me and i will get it back to you if it matches.


----------



## georgia09 (Dec 25, 2013)

*bag*

Hey shadow call me bout the bag 7069499915 I lost it bout a few months back


----------



## MOUNTAIRYBUCK (Dec 26, 2013)

Harvested a basket six this am on national forest. Came in with 5 does feeding along the south side of a ridge. Does feed for an hour after I took the buck. Never left my sight. He was black and another guy I was with saw a good 8 chasing a doe but no shot.


----------



## blackbear (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

